# Looking for Advice



## Mike Reynolds (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm sure that this topic has been covered many times but I did a brief search and found no matches. I'm needing an outstanding forstner bit. I really don't mind spending the extra money for top of the line. I do alot of end drilling and the traditional style bits just aren't holding up very well. I think I've narrowed it down to 2 bits, being Famag Bormax and Colt Maxcut. Right now I'm using an older 1 3/4" self feed bit that I've filed the threads off of the pilot bit, but have to resharpen after about 15 holes. Most of the wood that I'm using is Fir and Cedar. Just wanted to get some of your thoughts and experiences on this subject so I can make what I think will be an informed decision. Any informative responses are greatly appreciated and will weigh heavily in my decision. Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike,
You could try Woodline. They have a very good range of carbide Forstner bits. Also Rockler offers some carbide ones.


----------



## Mike Reynolds (Oct 8, 2011)

Would carbide give as smooth a cut as the carbon steel and would it stay sharp as long?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Carbide is really meant for the hardest, and toughest woods; although they work in softwoods too. Just have to pull them out more to clean the cutting edges. The last carbides I bought, were Freud. Super sharp, super clean holes.


----------

